# Guessing what the 'baby' would look like...



## Jorch (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I have tried to find pictures of 2 paph crosses but to no avail. I wonder if anyone have successfully bloomed them in their collection oke: Or any wild guesses of what the baby would look like?

Cross #1: hirsutissimum x parishii
Cross #2: charlesworthii x micranthum

Any suggestions/help is much appreciated!


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2007)

i have no idea but i sure am interested in what they would look like as well


----------



## Candace (Apr 2, 2007)

Are the crosses named? I would think so. That might make your search a bit easier.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 2, 2007)

I would guess cross #1 would look similar to paph Jim Binks with slight differences in the petals.

Not a clue on #2


----------



## petro (Apr 7, 2012)

I know this is a _really_ old thread, but I'm wondering if anyone has bloomed the charlesworthii x micranthum cross? I have a plant that I've been growing from a seedling, but it hasn't bloomed yet. It's about blooming size now, so fingers crossed. Anyone else have this plant?


----------



## Marc (Apr 8, 2012)

petro said:


> I know this is a _really_ old thread, but I'm wondering if anyone has bloomed the charlesworthii x micranthum cross? I have a plant that I've been growing from a seedling, but it hasn't bloomed yet. It's about blooming size now, so fingers crossed. Anyone else have this plant?



The name for this hybrid should be Paph. Hung Sheng Dandy, can't find any pictures though.


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Marc. I also did some searching (i.e. googling) but couldn't find anything either. Just that the cross is registered, but that's about it. Should be interesting once it finally blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2012)

Look on ebay.


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Look on ebay.



Yeah, no pictures there either.


----------

